# Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer



## Markus66 (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Teichverrückte!

Ich bin neu hier und gerade in der Planungsphase für einen naturnahen Schwimmteich. Mein Projekt entsteht in Kärnten, dem südlichsten Bundesland Österreichs. Angestrebter Bautermin ist Frühjahr 2010, wobei im Vorfeld natürlich alle technischen Belange noch geklärt werden müssen.

Mein bisheriger Planungsstand:
1. Mit Familie den Schwimmteich besprochen
2. Planungsphase vor 3 Tagen begonnen
3. Grad eben den Entwurf (siehe Anhang) gezeichnet

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme von Euch viele Tipps wie dieser Schwimmteich technisch realisierbar ist. Ich würde gerne ohne Filtergraben oder externen technische Filter auskommen, aber ich lass mich auch gerne von Eurem Expertenwissen anderweitig überzeugen.

Grundproblematik:
Der Schwimmteich soll zu unserer Terrasse angefügt werden und sich dort harmonisch einfügen. Ich habe an eine Klinkermauer gedacht die als seitlicher Abschluss des Teichs und als Auflager für die Holzterrasse dient.


Sonnige Grüße aus Kärnten

Markus


----------



## Markus66 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

So hier mal meine weiteren Ideen.
Absaugen von den zwei tiefsten Bodenpunkten, bzw. mit Skimmer und Einleiten in eine Drainage entlang der bepflanzten Uferzone. Uferzone = Filterzone! Ist das möglich? Und wenn ja hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Das mit der Mauer im Teich hab ich mir folgender Maßen überlegt: Fundament fertigen für Mauer und Treppe. Anschließend Vlies drauf und Teichfolie. Nochmals Vlies drauf und dann die Mauer mit Klinkersteinen herkömmlich aufmauern. Anschließend von hinten mit Magerbeton hinterfüllen.

Um Rückantworten wäre ich dankbar.
Auch ein Teichverrückter! 

Markus


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hallo Markus.

:willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Leider komme ich erst heute zum Beantworten Deiner Frage(n)...


Was soll denn mit dem abgesaugten Mulm/Schlamm passieren? 
Soll sich der Schmodder in der Uferzone absetzen? Und dann? In spätestens 3-5 Jahren? 

Ich habe selbst keinen Schwimmteich (leider), aber irgendwie muss der Dreck bei allen Teichen aus dem System. Entweder alle paar Jahre (inkl. ablassen, schaufeln, Schwerstarbeit - vor allem bei Deiner angestrebten Teichgröße), oder kontinuierlich... Auf Dauer stinkt der Schlamm nämlich, wenn er beim Baden nach jahren aufgewühlt wird. 

Filtergräben und ähnliche Konzepte arbeiten kontinuierlich und der "Witz" am Filtergraben nach dem NG-Prinzip ist, dass man ihn nach einigen Jahren zum Teich hin abdichten, entleeren, entschlammen und ggf. neu einrichten kann. Ohne, dass das ganze System einen Neustart hinlegen muss.


So ein Graben kann auch hinter dem Teich angelegt werden, Von weitem wirkt er dann je nach Bepflanzung nur wie eine breitere Schilfzone. 
 
Hier nur relativ undeutlich hinter dem Pavillion (hinter und rechts neben der Palme) zu erkennen. Die Aufnahme entstand diesen Sommer im NG-Park.


----------



## Trixer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hi Markus,

ich denke mein Teich ist so ähnlich geworden, wie Deiner werden soll. Schau ihn Dir doch mal an. Wenn Du Fragen hast ist das Forum ein super Ort dafür.
Verstehe ich das richtig, soll die Mauer im Wasser sein - da können sich die Algen gut dran festhalten....

Gruß Trixer


----------



## martin karstens (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Ich würde die Mauer auch nicht IM Teich bauen. Einfach Kellerwandsteine. Darauf die Terasse (kann ja so 20cm überstehen). Und die Folie mit einer Schiene an den Kellerwandsteinen befestigen.


----------



## Markus66 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Liebe Teichbaufreunde, liebe Anett, lieber Trixer!

Vielen Dank mal für die ersten Antworten. Schön langsam glaub ich, je mehr ich mich mit dem Thema Teich auseinander setzte, um so mehr Fragen hab ich und umso mehr stellen sich auch Zweifel ein welches System ich nun verwenden soll – und was wirklich praktikabel ist und was nicht.

Im Grunde wollen wir ja alle einen perfekten Teich ohne viel Pflege und ohne viele technische Finessen, immer klares Wasser und nie Probleme. Mir ist auch klar das sich dieses ehrgeizige nie vollkommen realisieren lassen wird, aber ich will doch so nah wie möglich dazu kommen… 

@Anett
Also der Filtergraben hat nur rein die Aufgabe Sedimente wie Mulm und Schlamm abzusetzen der ab und an (so alle heiligen Zeiten mal) ausgräumt wird bzw. neu angelegt wird. Kann ich das mit einem Absetzbecken, ähnlich wie bei einer Kläranlage auch erreichen? Mir persönlich gefällt diese Abteilung des Beckens nicht wirklich.
Wenn ich mich für einen Filtergraben entscheide, welche Dimension sollte dieser dann haben? Wieviel % der Teichoberfläche?

@Trixer
Ja richtig. Ich würde gerne eine Ziegelmauer innerhalb der Folie hochziehen. Hat folgenden Hintergrund. Hinter der Ziegelwand ist bereits ein gegossenes Fundament, das eine Teillast des Hauses trägt (Logia).
Ausserdem könnte ich die Mauer als Auflage für die Holzterrasse verwenden. Dahinter auch teilweise die Technik für den Teich verstecken…
In Italien sieht man auch öfters Klinker-/Ziegelmauerwerk an Flüssen, Teichen oder Meer… (Sieht verdammt gut aus…)

Was mir generell auffällt und was mich ein wenig stört ist, dass viele Schwimmteiche Mauern oder Holzgerüste haben die den Schwimmbereich vom Flachwasserbereich auffällig trennen. Haben diese Konstruktionen einen Hintergrund? Eventuell beruhigung des Wassers, oder sowas? Oder sind die nur eine "optische" Eingrenzung des Schwimmbereichs? Mir gefällt da die Teichgestaltung von Thias sehr gut. Sieht rein optisch einem Teich ja viel ähnlicher… 

Werd mal noch ein wenig brüten und mir weiter alle Artikel auf dieser Site reinziehen. Hier mal ein großes Komliment an die Verfasser der Fachartikel! 


Liebe Grüße
Markus

PS: Hab ja gsd noch bis nächstes Frühjahr Zeit nachzudenken


----------



## Markus66 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

@ Martin
Würde die Alge (= Feind) einen Unterschied machen zwischen Ziegelstein/Klinker, Granit oder Sandstein? Wird wohl eher am Nährstoffreichtum des Teiches liegen, wieviel Algenbewuchs sich dort einstellt…

Gruß
Markus


----------



## günter-w (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hallo Markus, willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen.Ich hab deinen Beitrag am 22. schon gelesen hatte aber spontan keinen venünftigen Komentar. Das ganze wirkt für mich etwas wiedersprüchlich, zum einen naturnaher Schwimmteich und einer Klinkermauer im Teich? Ich würde wie Martin die Terrassenabstützung auserhalb des Teiches bauen und die Terrasse lieber etwas überstehen lassen. Die Gestaltung des Schwimmbereichs und die Farbe der Folie ist entscheidend für die eigentliche Optik. Es muss nicht eine Holz oder Steinabtrennung zwischen Pflanzbereich und Schwimmbereich sein, Folie tut es auch es ist Geschmacksache. Beachten sollst du aber, das auf den Pflanzbereich Substrat für die Pflanzen aufgelegt wird und ohne Sicherung rutscht dieses ab oder wird durch die Wellenbewegungen im Randbereich runtergespült. So wie du dir den Kreislauf vorstellst funktioniert er nicht. Es gibt zwar Einkammersysteme nur saugen die unter dem Substat ab und lassen das Wasser über einen Quellstein oder Bachlauf zurücklaufen. oder du baust nach dem Prinzip von Ralf Glenk dann musst du das Wasser vorfiltern bevor du es unter den Planzbereich einströmen lässt. Ich lese eher eine Ablehnung gegen einen Filtergraben oder Klärbecken aus deinem Beitrag herraus. Annett hat es ja schon erwähnt der kann auch im Garten weiter weg integriert werden. Ein Filtergraben oder ein Klärbecken hat den Vorteil das das System schneller ins Gleichgewicht kommt meist keine Trübungen mehr auftreten und getrennte Bereiche für Nährstoffarmes und Nährstoffreiches Wasser hast und die Bepflanzung speziell dazu abstimmen kannst. Das bedeutet der Filtergraben ist nicht nur für die Sedimentablagerung zuständig sonder auch um die Nährstoffe zu reduzieren um den Algen die Nahrungsgrundlage zu entziehen. Zur Größe empfehle ich 1/4 bis 1/3 der Gesamtwasserfläche je nach Belastung von ausen.


----------



## Markus66 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hallo günther-w!
Vielen Dank einmal für Deine Antwort. Mit der Wiedersprüchlichkeit hast Du schon irgendwie Recht. Auf der einen Seite naturnah und dann Klinkermauer.
Zur Erklärung – Naturnaher Schwimmteich heißt für mich:
Ich sehe keine Folie. Mir persönlich sagt das Bauprinzip von Naturagart sehr zu. Vor allem nachdem ich thias Ergebnisse im Forum bestaunen durfte. Ähnlich stelle ich mir das auch vor.
Damit ich aber auf meiner (doch begrenzten) Fläche mehr Teich unterbringe habe ich eben an eine senkrechte Mauer als oberen (nördlichen) Abschluß gedacht. Natürlich kann man diesen auch anderwertig gestalten, doch so extrem abfallende Seiten kommen in Teichen ja nie vor – deshalb einen optischen Eingriff, dem man ansieht das er künstlich ist aber auch eine Funktion erfüllt. Eben als Abstützung der Terrasse.
Das mit dem Filtergraben/Klärbecken ist mir auch von der Funktion noch noch nicht ganz klar. Das sich dort Mulm und Dreck absetzt verstehe ich. Doch vom Filtergraben wird ja das Wasser wieder in den Schwimmteich zurückgepumpt. Pumpe ich da nicht auch die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe in den Schwimmteich zurück? 
Mit einem Filtergraben/Klär- oder Absetzbecken kann ich mich schon anfreunden. Kommt ja nur drauf an wie es funktioniert und wie er gestaltet wird. Werd mal eine Variante planen mit Filtergraben und auch zur Diskussion stellen. Mal sehen was ihr dann davon haltet.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## buzzi (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hallo Markus,

es gibt wie immer viele Wege die nach Rom führen. Deshalb möchte ich noch auf eine weitere Bauweise für ein Einkammersystem hinweisen. Ich habe nach langer Überlegung mich gegen einen Filtergraben entschieden und mir das "System" von  Richard Weixler näher angeschaut. Der baut schon 30 Jahre lang Schwimmteiche, teilweise komplett ohne Technik. Ich will den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, unser Teich ist jetzt gut 2 Monate alt, aber bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Wasser klar (nach der obligatorischen Algenblüte natürlich), Pflanzen wachsen fast alle wie wild und keine Algen in Sicht. Was will man mehr. Und ich habe nur einen Skimmer mit Quellstein der stundenweise die Oberfläche reinigt. Bodenabläufe sind nicht so mein Geschmack. Das bringt doch ständig die Schichtung durcheinander. Das ist in der Natur selten so. Und wenn ich sehe wo sich meine kleinen Zoobewohner aufhalten... jedenfalls ist bis jetzt alles so wie in seinen Büchern beschrieben. Dort wird auch auf verschiedene Bauweisen mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen eingegangen. Das hat mir sehr bei meiner Planung geholfen. Auf seiner HP http://www.weixler.at/ gibt es auch schon ein paar Infos.
 Ob`s richtig war werde ich sicher erst in ein paar Jahren wissen :beeten
Nach 5-10 Jahren (lt. Naruragart) den Filtergraben erneuern hat mir übrigens auch nicht zugesagt, da sauge ich lieber jedes Jahr den Mulm vom Schwimmbereich ab. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Es soll ja (sehr tiefe) Naturnahe Schwimmteiche geben, die seit 20 Jahren nicht gereinigt wurden und immer noch sauber sind 

Grüße
buzzi


----------



## Markus66 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hallo Leute!
Hab mich in letzter Zeit viel mit Schwimmteichen beschäftigt und habe mir einige Schwimmteiche auch noch angeschaut um genauer zu definieren was will ich/wir eigentlich und wie kann man das am besten umsetzen.
Nach langem hin und her nun ein neuer Plan.
Die Schwimmzone ist jetzt von der Regenerationszone durch eine Mauer getrennt (Beton/Schalsteine mit Bewehrung). Dadurch eroffe ich mir einerseits eine größere Vielfalt von Teichbewohnern und andererseits einen leichter zu reinigenden Schwimmbereich (Mit Reinigungsroboter).

Eventuell könnt ihr hier auch noch Schwachstellen oder Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten entdecken.

Zum Schwimmteich:
Abgetrennte Schwimmzone: 15 x 5 x 2,5 m
Flachwasserzone: 0-0,8 m Tiefe (ca. 75 Quadratmeter)
Aufbau Schwimmzone: Vlies 900 g/qm, PVC-Teichfolie 1,5 mm smaragdgrün
Schwimmzonenabtrennung durch Holzrahmen
Aufbau Flachwasserzone: Vlies 900 g/qm, PVC-Teichfolie 1,5 mm, Verbundmatte, Ufermatte
Derzeit angedachte Technik:
1 x Flachzonenskimmer
1 x Bodenablauf
2 x Einlaufdüsen
1 x Ultrasieve Midi Bogensieb Vorfilter
1 x Grobschmutzabscheider
2 x Hydroclear Absetzkammer
2 x Hydroclear Pumpenkammer mit eco-Tec 10.000

Schwimmzonenbeleuchtung
Lunaqua 4 x 35 W 

So das wars erst mal. Bin natürlich für jeden Hinweis und Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hallo Markus,

ich würde im Schwimmbereich einen oder zwei Wandskimmer einplanen.


----------



## Markus66 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Hallo Werna!
Dank für den Tipp mit dem Wandskimmer. Habe ihn mal mittig in die Wand beim Schwimmbereich eingeplant. Beleuchtung auch noch eingezeichnet.
Eine Wasserpegelregulierung könnte ich noch mit meiner Regenwasserzisterne realisieren. Wobei sich mir da die Frage stellt. Soll ich das Regenwasser vorher durch die Filter laufen lassen?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## expresser (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

hi Markus,

du filterst dein Regenwasser doch bestimmt schon bevor es in die Zysterne kommt. Die Feinteile setzen sich in der Zysterne ab und du entnimmst das Wasser ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Somit hast du auch nichts schwimmendes dabei. Wenn sich das Wasser im dunkeln und die Z. im Erdreich befindet (also nicht zu warm ist) dürfte es auch nicht Algig sein. Vorausgesetzt es kommt kein Flachdach- und kein Oberflächenwasser hinein. Kupfer soll auch schlecht sein. In welcher Menge.

Ich werde es nicht noch einmal filtern und verwende es auch zum nachspeisen. Bei mir läuft es über oxidierte Kupferdachrinnen in den Regenwassertank. In unserem Teich werden keine Fische sein und die Nachspeismenge wird sich in Grenzen halten weil unser Teich sehr gut beschattet ist und wir mit viel Regen gesenet sind. Meistens!

Bin schon gespannt auf dein Projekt!


----------



## Markus66 (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Anbei noch zwei Schnitte durch den Teich.
Die Zisterne ist unter Erde und das Wasser auch im Sommer vollkommen klar, auch keine Algen sichtbar. Haben sowieso sehr kalkhaltiges Wasser, da wird das Regenwasser sogar gut tun.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## markoh (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Gartengestaltung: Schwimmteich mit Mauer*

Ich bin auch gerade bei der Planung eines Schwimmteiches und da ist dieses Forum natürlich gute Inspiration und Unterstützung. Ich finde Markus Plan sehr interessant und ich möchte auch eine Teich, der in diese Richtung geht. Ich bin im Moment noch bei der Kalkulation der Kosten, aber ich werde wohl meinen Bausparvertrag auflösen müssen, aber ich denke das ist es wert. Die schönen Stunden im Garten beim Teich werden nicht mit Geld aufzuwiegen sein.


----------

